# شيت excel لحساب مساحه اى قطعه ارض واخر لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لقطاع فى طريق



## mfaris (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ده شيت EXCEL لحساب مساحه اى قطعه ارض (AREA)
وهناك ايضا شيت EXCEL لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لقطاع فى طريق


http://www.6ybh-upload.com/users/mfaris/1426/SURVEY​


----------



## hosh123 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmadj5 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً و مشكووووور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a7med_mohsen (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 أبريل 2012)

الموقع لا يعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع على موقع اخر


----------



## عاشق الانبار (4 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## falehffb (8 أبريل 2012)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## m.al-khashashneh (9 أبريل 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل 

*


----------



## صفيره (22 أبريل 2012)

,Mnbbv


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (23 أبريل 2012)

لايعمل الرابط


----------



## signore sami (23 أبريل 2012)

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## علي الدبس (24 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم...وجزاك الله خيرا...ولاكن الرابط مش شغال للاسف*


----------



## م. حيدر (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زينه خالد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك كثير لكن الرابط مش موجود


----------



## فالكون (4 نوفمبر 2012)

404 - File or directory not found.
The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## ابونارس (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل
[h=1]Not Found[/h] The requested URL /users/mfaris/1426/SURVEY was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

​


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الموقع لا يعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع على موقع اخر


----------



## علي الدبس (7 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## منهالي (6 يناير 2013)

m.al-khashashneh قال:


> *الرابط لا يعمل
> 
> *


لا يعمل


----------



## ehsansafar (6 يناير 2013)

*الرابط لا يعمل *


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## سيدمحمدين (7 يناير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى الحبيب


----------



## عثمان عوض عثمان (11 يناير 2013)

مشكور كتير


----------



## survey aly (11 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## saberelsayed21 (11 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## khleel numan (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hassanabdelhamid (12 يناير 2013)

_*الرابط غير متوفر يا حبيبي *_:82:


----------



## فالكون (12 يناير 2013)

Not Found


----------



## wael1410 (14 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## القناص المسافر (18 يناير 2013)

الله يحفظك ....الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## body55 (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكمvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## aly shabeeb (26 يونيو 2013)

ا لسلام عليكم جميعاً ورحمه الله وبركاتهارجوكم عاوزن احمل شيت excel لحساب مساحه اى قطعه ارض


----------



## aly shabeeb (26 يونيو 2013)

ارجوكم ساعدوني كيف احمل شيت excel لحساب مساحه اى قطعه ارض


----------

